# Removing rear quarter-panel????



## LouderLowerFaster (May 20, 2004)

Me and Tim (tu4dee) just picked up our first 1990 240 today :thumbup: . Its been in an accident, and we got the front end parts we needed today and yesterday off a junked 240. Not too many problems there, but we came back to realize that our rear quarter panel has a big dent. We want to go grab the 1/4 panel from the junker but have no idea how to remove it. Anybody know how?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

LouderLowerFaster said:


> Me and Tim (tu4dee) just picked up our first 1990 240 today :thumbup: . Its been in an accident, and we got the front end parts we needed today and yesterday off a junked 240. Not too many problems there, but we came back to realize that our rear quarter panel has a big dent. We want to go grab the 1/4 panel from the junker but have no idea how to remove it. Anybody know how?


your gonna need to cut that shit dude.......i also need that.......the diver side rear 1/4 panel

BTW if you come across with any 91+ can you take off the presure hose for the Power Steering? tell me if you can sell it to me, thanks!


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (May 20, 2004)

Loki said:


> your gonna need to cut that shit dude.......i also need that.......the diver side rear 1/4 panel
> 
> BTW if you come across with any 91+ can you take off the presure hose for the Power Steering? tell me if you can sell it to me, thanks!


Cut it?? where? Yea if I come across a 91 imm grab it for ya, but I dont think Im going to.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

well you need to cut the whole shit basically, on your door you will see the divisions, and for the rear part.....cut from about half of th signal light......its a big ass chunck but its the only way i know , unless you wanna pull that shit out at a shop and bondo it


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I hope you know some one that can weld if your gonna cut off the rear quarter panel. i dont think a junk yard will let u go in there and cut it off either. Bondo seems easier...


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (May 20, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> I hope you know some one that can weld if your gonna cut off the rear quarter panel. i dont think a junk yard will let u go in there and cut it off either. Bondo seems easier...


I know some people who do welding, and Im not getting the parts from a junk yard. Theyre from someone on here, I forget her screen name. This is a big dent, like it got mildly side swiped. That much bondo would wiegh the drivers side down alot. Isnt there another way besides chopping the cars apart?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

no.... its one piece... Sorry man. Atleast its on the drivers side. It makes welding a little easier. GL!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

thats why im doing that shit in mexico, they wont use bondo, they wont need the whole 1/4 panel, all they need it my car in their garage for a day or two.....and it will be done.....using metal as well no fucking plastic or shit. :fluffy:


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (May 20, 2004)

Loki said:


> thats why im doing that shit in mexico, they wont use bondo, they wont need the whole 1/4 panel, all they need it my car in their garage for a day or two.....and it will be done.....using metal as well no fucking plastic or shit. :fluffy:


Crazy Mexicans...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

just get the dent pulled and massaged out


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (May 20, 2004)

Joel said:


> just get the dent pulled and massaged out


How much do body shops charge for that? And what can they do about rust?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

depends on the size of the dent - usually a couple of hundred.
You didnt mention rust...


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

The best thing is to take to a body shop and let them fix it or it would be alot of cutting meatl and welding. Up to u tho  :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (May 20, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> The best thing is to take to a body shop and let them fix it or it would be alot of cutting meatl and welding. Up to u tho  :fluffy: :fluffy:


I think im just gonna say f the looks, all the $ is going into performance


----------

